# how to clean a fiberglass shower stall?



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

My tenant moved and I'm trying to clean up the apartment to rent. The shower is a mess: copper stains and mold/scum are all over the stall. I've tried several products on the copper and nothing works. Any suggestions? I don't want an abrasive, unless it is ok to use on the fiberglass. Thanks.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

The two best things I've found to use on a fiberglass stall is either baking soda or Bon Ami, on a dampened cloth, powered by a lot of elbow grease and lots of rinse water. It's a pain in the patootie, but it works and makes the fiberglass shine like new if it isn't all scratched up. I'm not sure it'll work on the copper stains, I've never had that problem.

By the way, the rough finish on the bottom of the shower can be cleaned much easier by putting quite a bit of baking soda or Bon Ami on it, mix it with a little water and, with a brush, scrub, scrub, scrub... wrinse, scrub again and repeat until the nasties are gone.

Best of luck on this one. It's going to be, at the least, a mild pain.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

My mom had hard water stains on her shower and found that the Watkins cream cleanser worked the best. I use it in the bathroom almost exclusively - it has a very fine jeweler's pumice in it so it scrubs well without stinking and releasing awful nasty fumes. 

You can order it online if you haven't got a rep nearby - watkins-online.com, I believe.

(I love their organic cleaner and citrus cleaner too ... they are concentrated so you get TONS of cleaning power outta the stuff, you just dilute it in a spray bottle and off you go. Plus, it's all earth friendly.)


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

vinager


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

if your commode and sink are porcelin take some of those big denture cleaning tablets throw in sink/toilet then add water to bring to level of stains. works great


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for the tips. I have lots of baking soda and vinegar, and I like that they are easy on the septic. However, do any of the other suggestions clean the cooper (green/blue) stains? They're pretty ugly and stubborn to remove.


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

I would try borax mule team (works like baking soda). Also, i would look at the copper pipes to see what condition they are in and have your water tested. We were told if water was too acidic that it would eventually eat away at the copper pipes which could
have an impact on all the plumbing especially if it is copper.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

Borax, definetely borax. Mixing directions are on the box.


----------



## froggirl (Jan 29, 2005)

Lime-A-Way is the best....but wear gloves.
--f.g.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I wish I was home right now and I'd look up the correct name of the product, but it is something like a "cleaning eraser". You buy it in the cleaning supplies, along with scouring pads, etc. It looks like a white, rectangular piece of foam, but BOY, does it clean! It is the ONLY thing that cleans my bathtub and shower walls. Just rubs that stuff right off, and doesn't take a lot of elbow grease, either! 

I wish I knew what was in it... but it sure works!


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

There is a product called Krazy Klean available in boat shops such as West Marine. www.westmarine.com It ia a lot stonger than regular boat wash. It is made especially for fiberglass boats. As with most cleaning products it is wise to test the product on a small area. I also don't know how it would affect your septic system.

Bon Ami is an old product and as said earlier doesn't scratch the surface. I also use it to clean the 4X4 and cars wind shields. Car dealers use Bon Ami to make the glass shine like new on used cars. It takes off all the oil and road dirt. I usually do it twice then apply two coats of Rain-X.

Please let us all know what works well because some of us may have the same problem. I see so many questions posted such as yours and always wonder what the solution to the problem was. Good Luck NJ Rich


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

The Mr. Clean Erasers work well but you need to let whatever you are using to clean with soak on it a bit if it is really bad.

Sherry in GA


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I just found "The Works" it's in a spray bottle and it works!!!!!! I could not believe the results. I sprayed it on and left it for a few minutes and it wipes off... Best stuff I have found lately.. Walmart carries it...


----------



## debd0712 (Aug 23, 2005)

The last house we had had a well with LOTS of iron. After 2 or 3 showers the walls would be orange, even with a water softener and iron remover system. The only thing I found that worked well and was reasonably priced was muriatic acid. I mixed it (diluted approx 1 part acid to 5 parts water - add the acid first) in a spray bottle. Sprayed it on, waited a few minutes and rinsed well - no scrubbing. It is pretty nasty stuff - lots of horrible fumes, and will etch metal, but worked great on the fiberglass. After using the spray bottle I would have to pump clear water through the sprayer or the acid would eat the little spring in the nozzle and the sprayer would no longer work. Kaboom and The Works worked well but were very expensive. I don't know if this would get rid of copper stains. I had previously tried all kinds of things - vinegar, baking soda, Lime Away, Bon Ami, Bar Keepers Friend, etc. - all with lots of elbow grease, and they did squat. I used the acid at least weekly and never had a proble with our septic system in the 12 years we were there. I was not crazy about such a strong chemical but could not find any other solution. My uncle (who was a chemist) suggested the acid.

Debbie


----------



## dale (May 13, 2002)

Used to clean Fiberglass boats.. used Muratic Acid.. have tobe well ventilated and dont get it in your eyes or mouth at that matter. I would used a spray bottle and diluate it half an half water.

It will cut most everything.
It is used in cleaning swimming pools and the like.

the cost isnt great but it is an acid so use rubber gloves and goggles

dale


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

If you have extra CRUD and would like to scrape it off before the final clean and polish----------
The edge of a plastic credit card works well. Won't dig in and damage the surface of the shower.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

When we moved in the fiberglass stall was so fouled up with crud and stains that we couldn't get out. I finally gave up and got out the buffer and rubbing compound. This is what I do to rehab old oxidized boat hulls. I started with a heavy cut compound and graduated up to a finishing compound and then waxed it. 

It turned out great, but it is a lot of work. The electric buffer is a commercial buffer that I bought for wheeling out boats and it works well. You can do it with your arms but it will be quite a process.


----------

